
Who wrote the New York Times op-ed? Using tidytext to find document similarity - var_explained
http://varianceexplained.org/r/op-ed-text-analysis/
======
seeker61
Hopefully the author had a bright intern on staff who was able to crunch the
initial draft through this old, old technology, then recommend revisions so as
to point it away from his or her real identity.

------
PunchTornado
So he suspects somebody because of these 2 words: malign behavior ?

At the end of the article he says that he's satisfied with "tidytext methods",
when it should have ended with: this sort of analysis is stupid and tidytext
shouldn't be used in this context (less data than a highschool newspaper).

Imagine if by chance a poor guy in the White house gets fired because he
tweeted more times about Russia than Trump.

